# Horse Demonstration, Ideas?



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Braiding, tacking, measuring, figuring weight with a tape
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks, CM! I think braiding would be too involved, and weight/height measuring not enough. I like the idea about tacking up, though.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

If you demonstrate tacking him up, someone is going to want to ride him. I don't think you want to give pony rides to all your classmates.
I find that people who are not familiar with horses tend to be fascinated with seeing their hooves being cleaned out. I will assume since you are bringing your horse around newbies that he has excellent ground manners. So that is something you can have a lot of people try, picking up your horse's front foot, and using a hoof pick/brush. 
You can also bring in photos off the internet of the consequences of improper/nonexistant hoof care, bring in different sized horseshoes (can hold up to horse's hoof to compare size/shape/which ones would or would not fit), and general info about keeping hooves healthy.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I like the idea of tacking up...but that's because that's what I did for one of my projects for a class this semester. It was my first film project way back in January and we had to do a demonstration for something, but since we were using film instead of digital, there was no sound. I tacked up Abby (while all bundled up in a coat in mittens in an unheated arena in January in North Dakota. Cold.). It ended up looking really cool and my teacher really liked it. I wish I could post it on the HF just for fun, but it's on film and I have no idea how to convert it. Haha.

Good luck!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas! I think I'll be bringing Lenox and Latte. They both have excellent ground manners, but Lenox doesn't pick up her feet herself; you have to literally grab her feathering and pull her big foot up yourself. People have such different ways of training :lol:.

If I do do the tacking up, there will be no riding....that I'll make sure of haha!


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

If your horses do some tricks, that would be fun to have them bow and such. You should have people come up and try to pick a foot up, see if they can do it. I hate when people think that horses automaticly do everything. lol A little evil but it would be entertaining


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^Hah! Latte and Frappe (the mini foals) actually do bow and lay down, but I only get the extra credit if everyone can try and succeed in doing it.


----------

